# Screwdrivers.



## Joe Matthews (Aug 17, 2011)

Recently bought a cheap Â£4 old ETA hand wind movement off ebay just to have a play around with, and a set of 11 'Precision' screwdrivers, for about Â£4. However the screwdriver heads aren't fine enough to fit. Could anyone recommend me a set of reasonably priced screwdrivers that are precise?

Thanks


----------



## Daz 1900 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi Joe,

Cheaper Screwdrivers are usually no good for removing screws on watch movements,dependant on size Bergeon do some reasonably priced sets

Have a look here

http://www.cousinsuk.com/catalog/6/0/1297/2363.aspx

or here

http://www.watchtool.co.uk/bergeon-4063-screwdrivers-080mm-p-6436.html

Hope this helps

Best Wishes

Daz


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

If you only want to play around with the movement you've got, then you could sharpen your existing screwdrivers with an oil stone, or sand paper.

But if you intend to play around with a few more movements, then invest in a better set of screwdrivers. You can get away with only having 2 or 3 good quality ones rather than buying a full set.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Big Bad Boris said:


> If you only want to play around with the movement you've got, then you could sharpen your existing screwdrivers with an oil stone, or sand paper.
> 
> But if you intend to play around with a few more movements, then invest in a better set of screwdrivers. You can get away with only having 2 or 3 good quality ones rather than buying a full set.


I bought a set for about Â£18 and they are quite good, except the actual points are 'V' shaped. They really need to be re-ground so that the tip comes to a straight point. A Vee-shaped point will result in scratched and chewed up screw heads, or worse. Real pros use a special grinding machine specifically for achieving the ideal tip form. Also the blade width needs to exactly match the slot width, otherwise damage to both will occur.

If you intend to work on anything but scrappers, you do need a full set, with correctly ground tips which, inevitably, will be expensive.


----------

